# NO SACAR DEL PRINCIPAL:Tema mítico: cartera de un ganador, RESTRINGIDO A TROLLS. rentabilidad anual



## mpbk (18 Oct 2014)

*Tema mítico: cartera de un ganador, RESTRINGIDO A TROLLS. rentabilidad anual de un 150%*

cartera 100000.


sonae, compra ya, 3000 capital, stop 1.5% de minimos jueves

jeronimo martins, yo vengo comprado desde el miércoles, pero se puede entrar aún, cogeneré el nivel de compra que dije en el foro. stop en minimos.ya llevamos +5%. 5000 capital

faes: anunciada compra a 1.78. 1800 capital, stop 1.70

nh: anunciada compra miércoles, stop 3, 1800 capital

zardoya: compra ya para sacarle un 5%. capital 1500

tubos reunidos: compra ya, capital 1500

---------- Post added 18-oct-2014 at 21:14 ----------

ya véis que empezamos con poco capital: no me responsabilizo de los resultados. Dónde se gana dinero de verdad es en los indices, pero pongo acciones porque es lo tradicional


----------



## dabuti (18 Oct 2014)

Adivina quién aprueba este hilo.....................





































http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6140-juan-luis-de-17-000-puntos-del-ibex.html


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (18 Oct 2014)

Donde esten los Bonos de Nueva Ruimasa que se quite todo.
15% de Rentabilidad anual Oiga, me los quitan de las manos!


----------



## Señor Calopez (18 Oct 2014)

Llego tarde a comprar sellos?? Espero que no me los hayáis quitado de las manos.


----------



## Malvender (18 Oct 2014)

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
*ególatra*

adj. y com. Que siente veneración por sí mismo.


----------



## Yen Huei (18 Oct 2014)

Salgo corriendo a invertir en bolsa, que siempre sube...:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Oct 2014)

¿Para qué invertir en empresas españolas, si en un par de años gobernará Podemos y las expropiará y/o arruinará?


----------



## ProfePaco (18 Oct 2014)




----------



## racional (18 Oct 2014)

Siempre hay algun iluminado que necesita contar su verdad a los demas.


----------



## Nationwww (18 Oct 2014)

Yo me suscribo al hilo, a ver qué tal se le da...


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Oct 2014)

pillo sitio en primera página para estar con mis hamijous Malvender y Gonzalor ...::

Vaya , me han movido a la segunda ....:


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Oct 2014)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> pillo sitio en primera página para estar con mis hamijous Malvender y Gonzalor ...::
> 
> Vaya , me han movido a la segunda ....:



Llama a sAlami y hacemos un picnic en este hilo que promete ser mítico.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Oct 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> Llama a sAlami y hacemos un picnic en este hilo que promete ser mítico.



noooooooo, él no sabe de bolsa .....


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Oct 2014)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> noooooooo, él no sabe de bolsa .....



...tampoco sabe de política y bien que lo aguantamos (unos más que otros) en Nacionalismos.


----------



## Norske (19 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cartera 100000.
> 
> 
> sonae, compra ya, 3000 capital, stop 1.5% de minimos jueves
> ...



Pues vaya hilo de mierda


----------



## Trollaco del copón (19 Oct 2014)

Pues como han restringido a trolls, aquí me hallo sólo por joder


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

que mierda es esta? que no entren trollss e dichoooooooooooooo

---------- Post added 19-oct-2014 at 10:32 ----------




gonzalor dijo:


> ...tampoco sabe de política y bien que lo aguantamos (unos más que otros) en Nacionalismos.



por lo menos e discutido muchas veces que lo del independentismo es un culebrón y nada más.

---------- Post added 19-oct-2014 at 10:33 ----------

la verdad es que no sé si me quedarán ganas de compartir mis compras.......


----------



## Galvani (19 Oct 2014)

Algunos aunque no operemos en real aún, si vamos mirando las formas de operar de los demás.


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

y me lo han sacado del principal los hdp


----------



## Algas (19 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cartera 100000.
> 
> 
> sonae, compra ya, 3000 capital, stop 1.5% de minimos jueves
> ...




¿En cuánto tiempo?, es decir, ¿cuándo salir?, salvo en ZOT en las demás no hay punto de salida. 
Cómo lo haces: ¿TP?, ¿subes SL progresivamente?, ¿vendes en la siguiente resistencia?ienso:ienso:


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

Algas dijo:


> ¿En cuánto tiempo?, es decir, ¿cuándo salir?, salvo en ZOT en las demás no hay punto de salida.
> Cómo lo haces: ¿TP?, ¿subes SL progresivamente?, ¿vendes en la siguiente resistencia?ienso:ienso:



ya iré indicando.

esta tarde cuelgo las europeas...


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y me lo han sacado del principal los hdp



Pero lo han puesto en Bolsa e Inversiones, que me parece el sitio más apropiado.
A mí sí que me interesa que compartas tus compras y ventas, aunque me mantengo fuera del IBEX (y prácticamente en liquidez total) y sólo contemplo algún metesaca puntual. Lo que me gustaría es que explicaras en qué basas cada una de tus decisiones, si es exclusivamente en análisis técnico o si también tienes en cuenta fundamentales y factores geopolíticos o macroeconómicos.
Si trolleo un poquito en el hilo es para distraerme entre post y post, y de paso mantenerlo arriba.


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

algun gilipollas ya me ha puesto una estrellita.......

jajaja es que ya es crónico lo de algunos.


----------



## DONK (19 Oct 2014)

Pongame tres.


----------



## BarcelonaUk (19 Oct 2014)

Te voy a decir el motivo por el cual lo más probable es que pierdas dinero con esa cartera: casi todas son claramente bajistas. Hay un dicho en Wall Street que dice: "never catch a falling knive", nunca inviertas contra la tendencia principal, eso es de "suckers".

¿Por otro lado, que criterios fundamentales has tenido en cuenta? Espero que no todo sea por intuición ("gut feeling"). Piensa que el 95% de la gente que entra en bolsa PIERDE dinero...

Por cierto, ya que dominas el analisis técnico... explicanos que criterio usas. ¿Velas horarias? Te aconsejo que plotees las medias móviles de 50 y 200 días.

Sin acritud.


----------



## Efraim (19 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> cartera 100000.
> 
> 
> sonae, compra ya, 3000 capital, stop 1.5% de minimos jueves
> ...



*Jeronimo Martins* me gusta mucho. Creo que es una empresa sólida, diversificada y con futuro que ha sido castigada por su ubicación en Portugal.

De *Sonae *me preocupa su deuda: más de 9 veces su EBITDA (Jeronimo Martins, por ejemplo, la tiene en 1,3x). Puede remontar, claro, pero dudo que pase de vuelos cortos o de rebotes poco consistentes. También a FCC se le ha sacado pasta, pero lo cierto es que en los últimos cinco años ha perdido el 55%. Personalmente admiro mucho a la gente que es capaz de pillar los rebotes de una pelota que cae escaleras abajo (no es coña, ojalá yo supiera hacerlo) pero la gente que lo intenta debe saber el riesgo que se trae entre manos.

Por mi parte, si se trata de ganar dinero y además dormir bien por las noches, no tendría dudas sobre por cuál de las dos decantarme. De hecho, Jeronimo Martins es una de las que tengo en mi radar de otoño.


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

Efraim dijo:


> *Jeronimo Martins* me gusta mucho. Creo que es una empresa sólida, diversificada y con futuro que ha sido castigada por su ubicación en Portugal.
> 
> De *Sonae *me preocupa su deuda: más de 9 veces su EBITDA (Jeronimo Martins, por ejemplo, la tiene en 1,3x). Puede remontar, claro, pero dudo que pase de vuelos cortos o de rebotes poco consistentes. También a FCC se le ha sacado pasta, pero lo cierto es que en los últimos cinco años ha perdido el 55%. Personalmente admiro mucho a la gente que es capaz de pillar los rebotes de una pelota que cae escaleras abajo (no es coña, ojalá yo supiera hacerlo) pero la gente que lo intenta debe saber el riesgo que se trae entre manos.
> 
> Por mi parte, si se trata de ganar dinero y además dormir bien por las noches, no tendría dudas sobre por cuál de las dos decantarme. De hecho, Jeronimo Martins es una de las que tengo en mi radar de otoño.



solo entro por AT...........gracias por decir los fundamentales, tendria que haber más como tu, aqui la mitad son tocapelotas que no tienen ni puta idea, ni de técnico ni fundamental, ya que os regalo el técnico podriais participar en fundamentales...pero con el gráfico ya se ve si va bien o no por fundamentales, en realidad tmb debe haber datos falsos de beneficios, etc etc.

siempre intento entrar en minimos y salir en máximos.......uso la formula de high frequency.


----------



## paulistano (19 Oct 2014)

BarcelonaUk dijo:


> Te voy a decir el motivo por el cual lo más probable es que pierdas dinero con esa cartera: casi todas son claramente bajistas. Hay un dicho en Wall Street que dice: "never catch a falling knive", nunca inviertas contra la tendencia principal, eso es de "suckers".
> 
> ¿Por otro lado, que criterios fundamentales has tenido en cuenta? Espero que no todo sea por intuición ("gut feeling"). Piensa que el 95% de la gente que entra en bolsa PIERDE dinero...
> 
> ...



Parece usted serio. Pasese por el hilo del ibex del foro general si quiere seguir este mundillo y compartir su visión de los mercados.

El creador de este hilo es el charlatan de alli, no le tenga muy en cuenta:bla:


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

BarcelonaUk dijo:


> Te voy a decir el motivo por el cual lo más probable es que pierdas dinero con esa cartera: casi todas son claramente bajistas. Hay un dicho en Wall Street que dice: "never catch a falling knive", nunca inviertas contra la tendencia principal, eso es de "suckers".
> 
> ¿Por otro lado, que criterios fundamentales has tenido en cuenta? Espero que no todo sea por intuición ("gut feeling"). Piensa que el 95% de la gente que entra en bolsa PIERDE dinero...
> 
> ...




velas diarias con la formula sacada del fibonazzi, la exactitud es máxima debido que es la que usan los ordenadores de high trading.


----------



## elKaiser (19 Oct 2014)

Lo ideal para una inversión a medio plazo en bolsa, primero es seleccionar por fundamentales las empresas interesantes, y después el AT, nos dice el "tempo" en el que debemos entrar.

Para el medio plazo, en este momento no entraría en bolsa, hay bastantes mas probabilidades de que esto siga cayendo, que de que se recuperen los 11.000 del Ibex de aquí a fin de año. 
Otra cosa, es el corto plazo, y aprovechar los rebotes técnicos como parece ser la intención del forero que ha abierto el hilo. 

Como se confirmen las peores previsiones de nueva recesión, no es de descartar los 7.800-8.000 de Ibex el año próximo (correción del 61,8% de toda la subida anterior).


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

elKaiser dijo:


> Lo ideal para una inversión a medio plazo en bolsa, primero es seleccionar por fundamentales las empresas interesantes, y después el AT, nos dice el "tempo" en el que debemos entrar.
> 
> Para el medio plazo, en este momento no entraría en bolsa, hay bastantes mas probabilidades de que esto siga cayendo, que de que se recuperen los 11.000 del Ibex de aquí a fin de año.
> Otra cosa, es el corto plazo, y aprovechar los rebotes técnicos como parece ser la intención del forero que ha abierto el hilo.
> ...



yo si creo que tenemos que subir a 11700-12000.......de perder los 9000 se rompe la tendencia alcista y volveriamos a los 5000 cosa que no espero.


----------



## solteroydigoloquequiero (19 Oct 2014)

Estimado, hace un mes pusiste otro hilo con el Ibex a 11.150 diciendo que lo veías alcista, que te habías metido con todo. Porque no sigues con ese hilo en vez de crear otros?

A donde llegaremos antes, a 11.250 o a 6.000?


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

solteroydigoloquequiero dijo:


> Estimado, hace un mes pusiste otro hilo con el Ibex a 11.150 diciendo que lo veías alcista, que te habías metido con todo. Porque no sigues con ese hilo en vez de crear otros?
> 
> A donde llegaremos antes, a 11.250 o a 6.000?



que dices?

yo avisé del techo en 11200.......el unico del foro obviamente, 

dije que si perdia 10450 eran cortos.

queda todo escrito.

primero veremos los 11700 el año que viene.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que dices?
> 
> yo avisé del techo en 11200.......el unico del foro obviamente,
> 
> ...



Doy fe de que en su firma anunció los 11200 durante muchos meses, cuando parecía estancado en los 10.000.
También anunciaba los 22.000 del Dow y esos parecen bastante complicados de conseguir.


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> Doy fe de que en su firma anunció los 11200 durante muchos meses, cuando parecía estancado en los 10.000.
> También anunciaba los 22.000 del Dow y esos parecen bastante complicados de conseguir.



se verán los 23000........cuando llegue seguramente no estaré aqui, espero que alguien se acuerde de mi.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> se verán los 23000........cuando llegue seguramente no estaré aqui, espero que alguien se acuerde de mi.



Pues espero que tengas razón, porque lo poquito que he dejado en bolsa lo tengo allí.


----------



## mpbk (19 Oct 2014)

gonzalor dijo:


> Pues espero que tengas razón, porque lo poquito que he dejado en bolsa lo tengo allí.



yo no espero un crash ni nada por el estilo en el ibex,esperaba este recorte de 2000 puntos, y ahora como mucho volverá a zona 9000 para ahi ya tirar a máximos otra vez.


----------



## kerberos (20 Oct 2014)

No veo nada de Bankia en la cartera. Ni de Carbures... Este hilo de troleo no es serio.


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2014)

pff es que no tengo ni ganas.......

entrad en peugeot, lufhthansa, boughes...........lo que queráis.


----------



## cucho (20 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> se verán los 23000........cuando llegue seguramente no estaré aqui, espero que alguien se acuerde de mi.



No estaremos ninguno, nuestros hijos si acaso...


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2014)

cucho dijo:


> No estaremos ninguno, nuestros hijos si acaso...



no tardaremos más de 3-4 años.

aqui es que todo el mundo opina sin saber.

cuando el dow estaba a 9000, si te hubiesen sicho que llegaria a 17000 hubieses dicho, si en 40 años...........

pues ha tardado 4.

:ouch::ouch:


----------



## mpbk (23 Oct 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pff es que no tengo ni ganas.......
> 
> entrad en peugeot, lufhthansa, boughes...........lo que queráis.



lufhtansa +9% ya:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 Oct 2014)

Pues yo no lo veo. Eso de comprar sin tener ni puta idea porque, solo porque un iluminado anónimo en internet dice que va a subir es cosa de perdedores.

La forma mas rapida y segura de perder dinero.

Por que no os enteráis mejor de como funciona la bolsa o mejor elegid una empresa que vaya bien o que tenga potencial de crecimiento y compráis sus acciones.


----------



## Galvani (24 Oct 2014)

Eso de comprar una empresa con potencial o que vaya bien me suena a los consejos de los empleados del banco a los viejos. Compre y olvide. Así pasa luego.


----------



## Adicto (28 Oct 2014)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo. Eso de comprar sin tener ni puta idea porque, solo porque un iluminado anónimo en internet dice que va a subir es cosa de perdedores.
> 
> La forma mas rapida y segura de perder dinero.
> 
> Por que no os enteráis mejor de como funciona la bolsa o mejor elegid una empresa que vaya bien o que tenga potencial de crecimiento y compráis sus acciones.



Yo creo que es por la gañanería española, pero si hasta hay gente que llama a teléfonos de pago para que le cuenten su futuro amoroso...


----------



## mpbk (29 Oct 2014)

adicto dijo:


> yo creo que es por la gañanería española, pero si hasta hay gente que llama a teléfonos de pago para que le cuenten su futuro amoroso...



la papa conejaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mpbk (2 Nov 2014)

10000 en lufhthansa, 

4000 en boughes, 5000 en p.telekom

10000 en fcc, 1000 en cgg,

5000 en metro
5000 en renault
5000 en thyssenkrupp
6000 en porsche
4000 en sanofi


----------



## mpbk (3 Nov 2014)

dentro ohl 4500

dentro abengoa b 2500


----------



## rufus (3 Nov 2014)

jefe que, a minimos o nada


----------



## mpbk (3 Nov 2014)

todas en verde...........y fcc la anfitriona, con capital de 20000€ subiendo un 3% y lo que queda.


----------



## dianacarrasco17 (3 Nov 2014)

Ok interesante


----------



## mpbk (5 Nov 2014)

paso ya del hilo pero portugal telekom va a 1,6


----------



## mpbk (6 Nov 2014)

ole y ole, 

lufhtansa
jeronimo martins
metro
boughes
suedzucher(suelo lp)

y luego me llaman troll, el puto amo soy

Total hoy:

980,30 €
0,00 €




0,00 €
980,30 €

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 12:01 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> 10000 en lufhthansa,
> 
> 4000 en boughes, 5000 en p.telekom
> 
> ...



oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. añado 3000 en cgg

---------- Post added 06-nov-2014 at 12:36 ----------

Jerónimo Martins
ID 894208780
Comprar
500 Acciones
+130,00 €
0,00 €
Cerrar posición
Editar posición
7,60
7,86
3.800,00 €
€ 3.930,00
0,00 €
+130,00 €


----------



## dianacarrasco17 (6 Nov 2014)

interesante


----------



## mpbk (7 Nov 2014)

padentro bilfinger


----------



## Jeenyus (7 Nov 2014)

que hayas sacado 1000 euros en un dia con una cartera de 50.000 euros me deja frio, he tenido yo muchos dias de 400-500 o 600 en varias intradias potables con 10000 a una carta. Eso si, nada en Europa


----------



## mpbk (11 Nov 2014)

veremos si cgg aguanta ya minimos de hoy.....le ajusto el stop.


----------



## mpbk (12 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> padentro bilfinger



un 5% ya.........


----------



## mpbk (13 Nov 2014)

a ver estas suedzukitas si dan buen resultado...........es un chicharro

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 10:20 ----------

mierdaaaaaa queria comprar jeronimo martins tras el recorte de ayer y se me ha escapado.


----------



## mpbk (13 Nov 2014)

venga unas metro


----------



## Jeenyus (13 Nov 2014)

la pregunta clave...tu estas en demo verdad??nadie entra asi como asi en tanto valor como si el dinero fuese algo que no cuesta ganarlo.


----------



## mpbk (13 Nov 2014)

Jeenyus dijo:


> la pregunta clave...tu estas en demo verdad??nadie entra asi como asi en tanto valor como si el dinero fuese algo que no cuesta ganarlo.



nono en real......

el dinero en bolsa no cuesta ganarlo ni cuesta perderlo, en bolsa el dinero no vale nada.....


----------



## Jeenyus (13 Nov 2014)

eres un grande, el tio en paro, con un supuesto trabajo de ir un dia a la semana y ganando 2.000 euros por ello como asesor bursatil, y en sus tiempos muertos se juega una cartera de 50.000 pero asi, como quien juega un tute, venga...arrastro a por ese as de bastos que llevamos mucha ventaja


----------



## eyeoftiger (13 Nov 2014)

Con lo fácil que seria una captura de pantalla de su broker.


----------



## mpbk (13 Nov 2014)

Jeenyus dijo:


> eres un grande, el tio en paro, con un supuesto trabajo de ir un dia a la semana y ganando 2.000 euros por ello como asesor bursatil, y en sus tiempos muertos se juega una cartera de 50.000 pero asi, como quien juega un tute, venga...arrastro a por ese as de bastos que llevamos mucha ventaja



me juego una cantidad por valor dependiendo del riesgo, y si veo 10 valores interesantes, porque no comprar todos?

a veces no sale bien eh....no te creas.

me pagan 1277€ al mes como asesor. y ya no estoy en el paro, me han asegurado y cotizando. a ver si aguanto un año y me voy al paro 4 meses jajaja es un coñazo el curro...mucha paciencia con los sabelotodo.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 13:04 ----------




eyeoftiger dijo:


> Con lo fácil que seria una captura de pantalla de su broker.



mejor decir lo que compro no? en el momento que toca.


----------



## eyeoftiger (13 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2014 at 13:04 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> mejor decir lo que compro no? en el momento que toca.



No se, seria una prueba para poder despejar cualquier duda que no seas un calienta valores.


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro ohl 4500
> 
> dentro abengoa b 2500



Vaya ojo con abg ¿Información privilegiada?


----------



## mpbk (13 Nov 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Vaya ojo con abg ¿Información privilegiada?



ostias,ni lo habia visto, es que abengoa no estoy dentro-..-------pues ahora si que está en soporte.

si veo acumulación entro.

disculpen por no poner el stop, me saltó hace dias.


----------



## mpbk (14 Nov 2014)

sacyr, otra que ha llegado a soporte.......


----------



## mpbk (14 Nov 2014)

sacyr y fcc, son mis candidatas a mp.


----------



## Galvani (15 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sacyr, otra que ha llegado a soporte.......



¿Cual soporte dices? En semanal veo que ha roto el soporte de 3,1 ¿Por qué no puede venirse abajo?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> sacyr y fcc, son mis candidatas a mp.



¿ Y comprar Abengoa ahora que tal ? ¿ fake o vale la pena ?...ienso:


----------



## mpbk (15 Nov 2014)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Y comprar Abengoa ahora que tal ? ¿ fake o vale la pena ?...ienso:



yo la b no la tocaria

la a deberia bajar a 1,4......ahi se puede intentar

rebento todos los stops


----------



## mpbk (18 Nov 2014)

wapiximos.

eon-rwe?


----------



## Chupoptero (18 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo la b no la tocaria
> 
> la a deberia bajar a 1,4......ahi se puede intentar
> 
> rebento todos los stops



Vaya ojo.... subidón del 40% en dos dias... no era muy de extrañar con el reventón de stops que se llevó por delante, yo entré con toda la artillería ayer en la apertura y hoy vendí a las 17:00, la verdad es que no me lo creía :8:


----------



## Adicto (19 Nov 2014)

Chupoptero dijo:


> Vaya ojo.... subidón del 40% en dos dias... no era muy de extrañar con el reventón de stops que se llevó por delante, yo entré con toda la artillería ayer en la apertura y hoy vendí a las 17:00, la verdad es que no me lo creía :8:



Enhorabuena, has pegado un pelotazo muy interesante en sólo 2 días.


----------



## mpbk (19 Nov 2014)

Chupoptero dijo:


> Vaya ojo.... subidón del 40% en dos dias... no era muy de extrañar con el reventón de stops que se llevó por delante, yo entré con toda la artillería ayer en la apertura y hoy vendí a las 17:00, la verdad es que no me lo creía :8:



felicidades, pero yo no juego al casino...y esa operación era simple azar.

yo espero que haga nuevos minimos pero ya sabemos las noticias como salen cuando interesa

---------- Post added 19-nov-2014 at 10:04 ----------

no os gusta más apple? sube un 1% diario....


----------



## tripack (19 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> felicidades, pero yo no juego al casino...y esa operación era simple azar.
> 
> yo espero que haga nuevos minimos pero ya sabemos las noticias como salen cuando interesa
> 
> ...



Casino? Cualquiera que esté enterado de las noticias a nivel empresarial sabe que Abengoa no va a quebrar y que el negocio no le va mal. Si hubiera tenido un broker abierto el viernes no lo hubiera dudado.


----------



## Chupoptero (19 Nov 2014)

tripack dijo:


> Casino? Cualquiera que esté enterado de las noticias a nivel empresarial sabe que Abengoa no va a quebrar y que el negocio no le va mal. Si hubiera tenido un broker abierto el viernes no lo hubiera dudado.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Cierto es que Abengoa aunque esté en el IBEX se comporta como un chicharro y a mi no me gusta mucho, pero con precios de cierre del viernes el valor por capitalización de Abengoa era de risa, me pasó lo mismo con Gamesa cuando bajó a 1€.

mbpk, no se que parametros empleas para entrar o salir en bolsa, pero cualquier operación de las que mencionas tienen más riesgo que entrar en abengoa a 1,40€

Por cierto, para mi la bolsa es un casino en toda regla.


----------



## Efraim (19 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no os gusta más apple? sube un 1% diario....



Ahora que no nos oye nadie: Gilead Sciences :::


----------



## mpbk (19 Nov 2014)

Chupoptero dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Cierto es que Abengoa aunque esté en el IBEX se comporta como un chicharro y a mi no me gusta mucho, pero con precios de cierre del viernes el valor por capitalización de Abengoa era de risa, me pasó lo mismo con Gamesa cuando bajó a 1€.
> 
> mbpk, no se que parametros empleas para entrar o salir en bolsa, pero cualquier operación de las que mencionas tienen más riesgo que entrar en abengoa a 1,40€
> 
> Por cierto, para mi la bolsa es un casino en toda regla.



no es un casino si dominas la operativa. comprar y que suba un 10% está muy bien pero ha sido simple suerte, y ya me dirás donde pones stop, seguro que no pones, luego si baja un 50% a llorar a san parcacio.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2014 at 17:18 ----------




tripack dijo:


> Casino? Cualquiera que esté enterado de las noticias a nivel empresarial sabe que Abengoa no va a quebrar y que el negocio no le va mal. Si hubiera tenido un broker abierto el viernes no lo hubiera dudado.



puede que no quiebre, pero yo no veo motivo para comprar.


----------



## Chupoptero (19 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no es un casino si dominas la operativa. comprar y que suba un 10% está muy bien pero ha sido simple suerte, y ya me dirás donde pones stop, seguro que no pones, luego si baja un 50% a llorar a san parcacio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2014 at 17:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco veo motivos, por eso vendí rápido, no quiero ni poner stops y ver a donde llega, prefiero sacar el dinero y centrarme en otros valores. 

Si pierdes en bolsa y lloras las pérdidas mejor no apostar, yo el dinero que invierto en bolsa es una parte pequeña de mi capital con el que me lo paso bien, el día que lo pierda (que en 15 años nunca me ha pasado perder un 50%) pues lo he perdido y a otra cosa, el que entra en bolsa pensando lo que va a ganar y lo que se va a forrar :abajo: perderá mucha pasta.
Cuando hablo de casino me refiero a que a un nivel doméstico no se controla ningún factor, no se maneja ninguna información privilegiada, y te pueden barrer en cualquier momento, es apostar a un caballo, obviamente conociendo la operativa los riesgos no son los de un casino, para eso están los stops y limitar perdidas.


----------



## mpbk (19 Nov 2014)

porsche he comprado........


aparte d las k llevo


----------



## Galvani (19 Nov 2014)

Yo lo que estoy viendo es que las acciones españolas son guarras para analizar y con trampas. Veo las americanas mas claras o sera porque los índices no titubean.


----------



## Efraim (19 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> porsche he comprado........




Bueno, bonito y barato. Yo entré en Volkswagen tras la caída de octubre pero estuve igualmente ponderando Porsche. Ambas están muy baratas.


----------



## mpbk (19 Nov 2014)

Efraim dijo:


> Bueno, bonito y barato. Yo entré en Volkswagen tras la caída de octubre pero estuve igualmente ponderando Porsche. Ambas están muy baratas.



un 8% y fuera eh.......

---------- Post added 19-nov-2014 at 20:56 ----------

alguien se atreve en entrar en italcementi en italia?

---------- Post added 19-nov-2014 at 20:59 ----------

ya llevamos un 13% de rentabilidad de 150%

no está mal.


----------



## Chupoptero (19 Nov 2014)

Alguna opinión sobre Almirall? se que está en máximos pero presenta buen aspecto y están consiguiendo buenos resultados


----------



## mpbk (20 Nov 2014)

próxima adquisición.-..ohl

a ver si salva el año rebotando el último mes,


----------



## Galvani (20 Nov 2014)

He abierto LPNT y UHS en demo a ver que hacen (medio plazo). La verdad es que acciones de estas con el precio que tienen no son muy operativas.


----------



## mpbk (21 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> próxima adquisición.-..ohl
> 
> a ver si salva el año rebotando el último mes,



empieza la fiesta.

+4%

quéreis ganar dinero? seguidme.


----------



## mpbk (21 Nov 2014)

las suedzucker y las metro están funcionando bien.


----------



## mpbk (21 Nov 2014)

15.6% ya,

..........buen deposito ehh

---------- Post added 21-nov-2014 at 17:58 ----------

y las telecos imparables!!!!!!!!!!!

orange, deutsche telekom,p.telekom etc.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2014 at 18:08 ----------

carrefour tambien me gusta que se va a 31.7

joder todo está alcista

---------- Post added 21-nov-2014 at 18:23 ----------

de españa me gusta repsol 21.63 obj

de nada y buen finde, a disfrutar de las plusvis.


----------



## krupier30 (21 Nov 2014)

Pues tiene buena pinta de momento, mpbk, ya sería la hostia si pones los stop loss  

Repsol la tenía en el punto de mira.

La de OHL de hoy ha estado bien, hay quien dirá que era facil acertar porque ha pegado todo subidón, sí, pero hay que mojarse y decirlo, como ha hecho mpbk, la seguiremos también de aquí a fin de año


----------



## mpbk (21 Nov 2014)

krupier30 dijo:


> Pues tiene buena pinta de momento, mpbk, ya sería la hostia si pones los stop loss
> 
> Repsol la tenía en el punto de mira.
> 
> La de OHL de hoy ha estado bien, hay quien dirá que era facil acertar porque ha pegado todo subidón, sí, pero hay que mojarse y decirlo, como ha hecho mpbk, la seguiremos también de aquí a fin de año



pues claro, jajajaj

y sacyr también se ha girado donde dije.

y luego me llaman troll:XX::XX::XX: y lo de cgg no tiene nombre


----------



## krupier30 (21 Nov 2014)

Sacyr la tengo en cartera, ¿hasta donde crees que puede llegar el rebote?


----------



## mpbk (22 Nov 2014)

parece que salen buenas noticias de ohl...........jajaja siempre las sueltan en soporte, a ver si suben a 24.

sacyr miro más por abajo que por arriba, porque por arriba tiene que volver a máximos tarde o temprano.


----------



## mpbk (24 Nov 2014)

me ha saltado el profit de metro.......

podria haber estirado un poco más...........

de momento todo aciertos


----------



## Pepe Broz (24 Nov 2014)

Vaya FAIL de hilo.
En el titulo pone no sacar del principal. Me parto!!

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mpbk (24 Nov 2014)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Vaya FAIL de hilo.
> En el titulo pone no sacar del principal. Me parto!!
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



peor por ellos.

este es un buen hilo. serio y con ganancias constantes


----------



## mpbk (24 Nov 2014)

ya os avanzo que iberdrola está rompiendo máximos, y repsol también los superará.


----------



## mpbk (25 Nov 2014)

eon y deutsche bank perfectas.

bilfinger he salido, al minimo recorte reentro, es suelo mp.

+12% que ha dado.


----------



## mpbk (25 Nov 2014)

dentro michelin.


portugal telekom a 5 centimos de obj y 7k que nos embolsaremos,

---------- Post added 25-nov-2014 at 18:08 ----------

os está gustando el hilo?


----------



## mpbk (26 Nov 2014)

unisuper dijo:


> Hola maquina!
> 
> 
> No suelo escribir mucho pero tengo que decirte que te llevo siguiendo un mes y siguiendo tus consejos he ganado más de 4000 euros.
> ...



asi me gusta, que os forréis a mi costa jajajaj

acepto jamones

---------- Post added 26-nov-2014 at 17:15 ----------

oye las fcc de lujo eh hacia 17.6


----------



## mpbk (27 Nov 2014)

ole salen noticias de fcc....mañana sube un 10.


----------



## mpbk (27 Nov 2014)

fcc suspendida


----------



## mpbk (27 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> eon y deutsche bank perfectas.
> 
> bilfinger he salido, al minimo recorte reentro, es suelo mp.
> 
> +12% que ha dado.



bilfinger ya recorta un 4% desde salida......a ver si reentramos.


----------



## mpbk (27 Nov 2014)

porsche rozando 1 tp,

a ver si salta.

añado fcc+ 200 acciones.

obj 16.7 y 17.6


----------



## mpbk (27 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro michelin.
> 
> 
> portugal telekom a 5 centimos de obj y 7k que nos embolsaremos,
> ...




coño ha saltado profit en portugal telekom, 7000eur prometidos.+70%. 

y también me ha saltado el tp de sacyr +16%

muaaaaaaaa

y iag superándo máximos.....

porsche tendremos que empezar a salir, ya llega a resistencia, ese 8% conseguido.


----------



## Galvani (27 Nov 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ya os avanzo que iberdrola está rompiendo máximos, y repsol también los superará.



¿Y la resistencia de 6,2 de Iberdrola que viene del año pum? Repsol tiene otra en 19-19,5


----------



## mpbk (27 Nov 2014)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Y la resistencia de 6,2 de Iberdrola que viene del año pum? Repsol tiene otra en 19-19,5



6.58 deberia alcanzar iberdrola en 2015

21.6-22.3 para repsol

si da dividendo pues lo descuentas de esos precios.


----------



## mpbk (28 Nov 2014)

lufhtansa superando resistencia con gap.-

iag sigue imparable

he comprado más fcc al cierre gap.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2014 at 09:29 ----------

air france también disparada, las aerolineas están que se salen con el precio barato del petroleo.


----------



## mpbk (28 Nov 2014)

rentabilidad semanal buenisima. 

bueno lufhtansa ha superado resistencia, esto le deja que a medio plazo le queda aún subida que ya iremos viendo, no menos de un 10%.

las fcc bien, vela karakasa de esa.....no deberia tener problemas para subir a 16,6

sacyr bien, salimos justo la bajada de un 3%.

ohl sigue subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa.

he cerrado porsche, porque es resistencia, si se supera volveré a entrar objetivo máximos: mi opinión: se irá a máximos.


----------



## mpbk (1 Dic 2014)

se acabó la aventura FCC, lo siento que hayan hecho la ampliación...me han cerrado la posición con el valor del viernes.

eon +5%,

---------- Post added 01-dic-2014 at 09:43 ----------

este hilo está siendo la ostia.
véis que salimos todo en máximos y compramos en minimos?


----------



## krupier30 (1 Dic 2014)

Entonces no te ha hecho tanto estropicio FCC, podría ser buena entrar cuando termine la ampliación

OHL está indecisa hoy, a ver como evoluciona, me gusta más sacyr


----------



## mpbk (1 Dic 2014)

krupier30 dijo:


> Entonces no te ha hecho tanto estropicio FCC, podría ser buena entrar cuando termine la ampliación
> 
> OHL está indecisa hoy, a ver como evoluciona, me gusta más sacyr



sacyr ya sali en máximos para variar.

fcc al final nada, me han cerrado la posición a valor del viernes, me hubiese gustado que subiera pero bueno...


----------



## mpbk (1 Dic 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/598025-petroleo-soporte.html

iujuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mpbk (2 Dic 2014)

recompro bilfinger

un 4.5% mas barato

---------- Post added 02-dic-2014 at 10:25 ----------

da compra suedxuker y italcementi


----------



## Jeenyus (2 Dic 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> recompro bilfinger
> 
> un 4.5% mas barato
> 
> ...



ok, seguire italcementi 1 semanaehhh


----------



## speed (2 Dic 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> recompro bilfinger
> 
> un 4.5% mas barato
> 
> ...




cuando piensas salir de bilfinger?


----------



## mpbk (4 Dic 2014)

ohl no sali...mecagonto

mira que estaba clara la resistencia


----------



## mpbk (4 Dic 2014)

subidon de fcc.

adicto owned.


----------



## mpbk (11 Dic 2014)

compro brent a 64.2


----------



## Foreto (11 Dic 2014)

¿y eso donde se compra? (si, soy un quiero y no puedo).


----------



## mpbk (11 Dic 2014)

Foreto dijo:


> ¿y eso donde se compra? (si, soy un quiero y no puedo).



cfds, futuros,,,,,,


----------



## Adicto (11 Dic 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> subidon de fcc.
> 
> adicto owned.



) Ya casi ha llegado a 15. :ouch:


----------



## Burbujas a mil (12 Dic 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> compro brent a 64.2



Diferentes formas de ver las cosas. Yo estoy corto a 63,90. Stop a 63,20 que ajustaré a la baja ya mismo, por previsible rebote. Con 200k

---------- Post added 12-dic-2014 at 19:47 ----------

Stop a 62,53 veremos .....


----------



## mpbk (12 Dic 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> ) Ya casi ha llegado a 15. :ouch:



en 2015 no estaré por aqui en bolsa.


tu ganas


----------



## Adicto (14 Dic 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> en 2015 no estaré por aqui en bolsa.
> 
> 
> tu ganas



Quién gana es el foro… pero ya es demasiado tarde…

¿Cuánto llevabas en fcc?


----------



## mpbk (14 Dic 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Quién gana es el foro… pero ya es demasiado tarde…
> 
> ¿Cuánto llevabas en fcc?



nada, porque desde la ampliación ya dije que no entraria. cuando repartan las acciones el dia 20 creo tirará parriba

el foro no gana, pierde lo poco bueno k tiene.

k te jodan


----------



## Adicto (14 Dic 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nada, porque desde la ampliación ya dije que no entraria. cuando repartan las acciones el dia 20 creo tirará parriba
> 
> el foro no gana, pierde lo poco bueno k tiene.
> 
> k te jodan



Después de la ampliación subió como un cohete. De hecho estuviste diciendo que subiría a 15 en menos de 1 año. Más arriba en esta página en una de esas subidas me dices que es un owned… ¿Te das el lujo de dar owneds cuando estás fuera?

Por cierto… este foro perdió lo bueno que tuvo antes de que tú supieras que existía burbuja inmobiliaria, por eso tienes propiedades… nadie que sabe de inversiones tiene inmobilizados cientos de miles de € en ladrillos si sabe que van a bajar un 50%. Tú no has aportado nada en este foro.

Dí al menos el nº de acciones que llevabas cuando te saliste.


----------



## mpbk (15 Dic 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Después de la ampliación subió como un cohete. De hecho estuviste diciendo que subiría a 15 en menos de 1 año. Más arriba en esta página en una de esas subidas me dices que es un owned… ¿Te das el lujo de dar owneds cuando estás fuera?
> 
> Por cierto… este foro perdió lo bueno que tuvo antes de que tú supieras que existía burbuja inmobiliaria, por eso tienes propiedades… nadie que sabe de inversiones tiene inmobilizados cientos de miles de € en ladrillos si sabe que van a bajar un 50%. Tú no has aportado nada en este foro.
> 
> Dí al menos el nº de acciones que llevabas cuando te saliste.



y subirá a 15, te comerás un owned como cada vez, eres un mierda.
Y que más da si estoy fuera o dentro? me echaron con la ampliación, sino hubiese mantenido largo.

El tema del ladrillo no me lo recuerdes, heredé todo y no pude vender cuando tocaba porque la herencia estaba paralizada..mala suerte,


----------



## Adicto (15 Dic 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> y subirá a 15, te comerás un owned como cada vez, eres un mierda.
> Y que más da si estoy fuera o dentro? me echaron con la ampliación, sino hubiese mantenido largo.
> 
> El tema del ladrillo no me lo recuerdes, heredé todo y no pude vender cuando tocaba porque la herencia estaba paralizada..mala suerte,



¿Quieres decir que todas las propiedades las heredaste en los últimos años? Pues es igual de cagada, las viviendsa en las últimas décadas se dispararon y fue una inversión muy buena. ¿Estuviste de alquiler toda la vida?

FCC subirá algún día a 15, eso yo no lo niego, pero no sería ni hoy ni mañana... Durante ese tiempo otras empresas duplicarán o triplicarán su valor en bolsa.


----------



## Galvani (15 Dic 2014)

Olvidaos ya de fcc. Cada uno sigue consejos o no bajo su responsabilidad. Quien no quiera hilar fino que haga medio plazo.


----------



## mpbk (15 Dic 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que todas las propiedades las heredaste en los últimos años? Pues es igual de cagada, las viviendsa en las últimas décadas se dispararon y fue una inversión muy buena. ¿Estuviste de alquiler toda la vida?
> 
> FCC subirá algún día a 15, eso yo no lo niego, pero no sería ni hoy ni mañana... Durante ese tiempo otras empresas duplicarán o triplicarán su valor en bolsa.



tio eres muy tonto. y mi vida no te interesa, yo nunca he estado de alquiler.ya vivia en la propiedad heredada.

a 15€ la verás en un año máx.


----------



## mpbk (31 Dic 2014)

apenas segui con el hilo pero todos mis valores de mp han terminado en máximos y el año que viene seguirán subiendo.


----------



## mpbk (19 Ene 2015)

dentro mp a bilfinger,lanxess,tecnip,stada,leoni, fresenmed

las sacyr de lujo, las ohl de lujo, las fcc de lujo,

tambien añado unas jeronimoooooooooooooooos de portugal


----------



## mpbk (20 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> un 8% y fuera eh.......
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2014 at 20:56 ----------
> 
> ...



jjojojojojo menudo suelo pillé.


----------



## Se vende (20 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro mp a bilfinger,lanxess,tecnip,stada,leoni, fresenmed
> 
> las sacyr de lujo, las ohl de lujo, las fcc de lujo,
> 
> tambien añado unas jeronimoooooooooooooooos de portugal



inocho: si fcc no las llevabas y la subida de esta es irrisoria comparadas con otras muchas del ibex y continuo


----------



## mpbk (20 Ene 2015)

Se vende dijo:


> inocho: si fcc no las llevabas y la subida de esta es irrisoria comparadas con otras muchas del ibex y continuo



lo importante es no perder,

ganar ya es otra cosa.


----------



## mpbk (21 Ene 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro mp a bilfinger,lanxess,tecnip,stada,leoni, fresenmed
> 
> las sacyr de lujo, las ohl de lujo, las fcc de lujo,
> 
> tambien añado unas jeronimoooooooooooooooos de portugal



ui tecnip ya un 5%........y jeronimo otro 5%.....

jajajajaj...soy bueno eh. tecnip le queda volver a máximos.


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2015)

Suma sigue suma sale la pasta, cogela que el dinero te llamaaa


----------



## mpbk (22 Ene 2015)

compro 5000eur lanxees
michelin
valeo
peugeot
boughes
porsche
tecnip
arkema
veolia
jmarins
thyssenkrupp

nos vamos a forrar, mercado alcista sres. 

disfrutenlo.


----------



## mpbk (12 Feb 2015)

joojjo renault rompiendo máximos rumbo a 85.

gozad del mercado alcista, gozad


----------



## lalas (13 Feb 2015)

La verdad que me he leido las 15 paginas y apenas has fallado. Mi enhorabuena! Yo llevo apple pero en la fecha que lo dijiste, justo pego un bajo, aunque si se aguantan desde que lo dijiste, ya habria plusvalias.

De estas ultimas que has puesto, muchas esstan en maximos.....ienso:ienso:


----------



## mpbk (20 Feb 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> joojjo renault rompiendo máximos rumbo a 85.
> 
> gozad del mercado alcista, gozad



joer subiendo en vertical jajajaj

---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 01:30 ----------




lalas dijo:


> La verdad que me he leido las 15 paginas y apenas has fallado. Mi enhorabuena! Yo llevo apple pero en la fecha que lo dijiste, justo pego un bajo, aunque si se aguantan desde que lo dijiste, ya habria plusvalias.
> 
> De estas ultimas que has puesto, muchas esstan en maximos.....ienso:ienso:



claro soy el mejor del foro.....

yo tendria que estar en la radio como analista, me da rabia que salgan esos analistos que no tienen ni idea.

---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 01:39 ----------

por cierto 139% de rentabilidad ya eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mpbk (23 Feb 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> joojjo renault rompiendo máximos rumbo a 85.
> 
> gozad del mercado alcista, gozad



y aqui la tenemosssssssssssss en objetivoooooooo

facil eh?

---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 21:27 ----------




lalas dijo:


> La verdad que me he leido las 15 paginas y apenas has fallado. Mi enhorabuena! Yo llevo apple pero en la fecha que lo dijiste, justo pego un bajo, aunque si se aguantan desde que lo dijiste, ya habria plusvalias.
> 
> De estas ultimas que has puesto, muchas esstan en maximos.....ienso:ienso:



lo de apple, miratelo bien, porque sali en 120.....luego no volvi a entrar, error.


----------



## kilipdg (23 Feb 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> y aqui la tenemosssssssssssss en objetivoooooooo
> 
> facil eh?
> 
> ...



Apple está en subida libre que barbaridad, hoy ha superado los 133€.

Qué techo le ves? Si lo tiene ::


----------



## mpbk (23 Feb 2015)

kilipdg dijo:


> Apple está en subida libre que barbaridad, hoy ha superado los 133€.
> 
> Qué techo le ves? Si lo tiene ::



si lo tiene, busca en el foro, no se que nivel era...160 y pico creo


----------



## mpbk (1 Mar 2015)

ole las deutsche telekom, ya rozando los 17, 70% de subida.


----------



## mpbk (16 Mar 2015)

que tal os va? todos mis valores entre un 30 y un 140%

---------- Post added 16-mar-2015 at 18:49 ----------




Jeenyus dijo:


> ok, seguire italcementi 1 semanaehhh



+50% una cementera en estos tiempos que corren, quien tenga paciencia en 10 años la verá a máximos de 2007, ya ha activado suelo.


----------



## mpbk (23 Mar 2015)

e comprao 1000 acciones de fcc


----------

